

RICON West Live Stream (9:45am PST) - siculars
http://ricon.io/live.html

======
siculars
Unfortunately not there this time. Looking forward to Riak 2.0 talk. Search,
and CRDTs in particular. I'll be in IRC #riconwest on freenode.

